# Gus The Artist



## Holly (Dec 31, 2006)

The other night, 'Gustus and I did some painting together. I laid out three small canvases, let him walk across some different colored paints, getting them on his feet and tail, and then walk around wherever he wanted on the canvases. (Afterwards, he had his first bath, ever! He didn't seem to mind it...)

I presented his vet with one of his paintings, called "Tail Swirls." I thought it was quite pretty.

This is the one that I like best of all; "Rat Crossing."










(It's meant to be vertical, but I don't suppose it really matters.)

Don't worry - he didn't get any paint in his mouth, or lick any off of his feet, or anything. His health is fine.

Any other "painters" out there?


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

i actually never thought of doing this with my rats. but it looks really cool. what did the others look like?


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes, it would be great to see the others, if you have pictures?


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

Very nice!

I would just be sure to always use child safe paint


----------



## Holly (Dec 31, 2006)

I only have one other left, since we gave one to his vet. However, when I get a moment, I'd be happy to take a shot of the other one ("My World,") and post it here.

Oh, yes, the paint is safe for children, so I assume it's OK for "children rats" as well.


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

Looks like fun! very nicely done


----------



## Holly (Dec 31, 2006)

Here, as requested, is the second of three works that 'Gustus has done. (We're not sure, but he might never paint again, due to something like "writer's block," only it's "painter's block." That would make his work very rare, and, let's hope, very expensive - then, he can come out of retirement!

"My World"










Again, this one should be seen vertically, as opposed to horizontally, but oh, well.

"Tail Swirls," the painting that my vet plans to hang on her wall, is exactly what it sounds like - different colors of swirls, made with the tail. "My World" looks fairly similar, but in reality, they are worlds apart.

"Tail Swirls" is a very calm, serene, tranquil, getting-ready-for-a-nap feeling.

In "My World," look for the little place where he landed with red front feet, immediately followed by green rear feet...he was jumping around. This is a painting full of excitement and action...AND tail swirls.


----------



## Namo (Feb 27, 2007)

How awesome! You have a very talented ratty there.


----------



## Holly (Dec 31, 2006)

Thank you. 'Gustus is very humble about his talent, and encourages other animals to try creative expression, like painting, or chewing through a pillowcase that "just doesn't look right."


----------



## Holly (Dec 31, 2006)

I promised to update you when 'Gustus The Artist went back to work again, and to share some of his work.

I still don't have a photo of his second painting, "Tail Swirls," because he gave it to his vet, and I haven't been over there to take a photo yet.

He decided that he wanted to do "holiday theme" paintings, so that when holidays came around, he could post them here, and also, print them out as gifts for friends. (I think he thinks he's going to give the same prints as gifts every year, but hey, I'm not complaining; people are lucky to get a present from a rat, as far as I'm concerned.)

We just finished up his last two, an Easter-themed one called "Egg," and a general feminine one that is called, "Mommy, Love Mommy." When those dry, and when Easter gets closer, I'll post "Egg." Now, he is tired (and wet from a bath,) and he got lots of "sweeties" to reward him for his work.

-----------------------------------

I realize that this is a little late, but here's a peek at his St. Patrick's day painting, "Sham Rock."










And this one will be used throughout the year; it's called "Birthday." If it happens to be your birthday, you can consider this from Gus to You! (His assistant painted some of the background colors, but all of the "hard" work was done by rat alone.)

This is supposed to be vertical, like "Sham Rock," but I need to do some things to correct that. In the meantime, just pretend.










Coming soon: "Egg."


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

very pretty. i think i may have to introduce the girls to paint this summer


----------



## Holly (Dec 31, 2006)

Children's finger paints work really well, AND they come in all different kinds - regular, fluorescent, glitter, everything!

'Gustus doesn't really love paintitng, though, because it involves a bath at the end. So remember, if your girls paint, they deserve a BIG SWEETIE afterwards for their accomplishment. 

Oh, here's "birthday" the right way:


----------



## Holly (Dec 31, 2006)

friends
new paint picture in -the lounge- for goodgood friends.
tell you if you want.
look for -good wishes from gus.-
please thank you gentle.

happyhappy,
gusty


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

OMG! I think I'm going to buy some finger paints from work now and put Albert to work >_> He's hairless too so easier to wash!

I put marker on Joshu's paws and got a paw print of him the night before he died. It's a small piece but I should really matt and frame it and hang it up somewhere. I'll dig it out of my sketchbook and let you see sometime <3 He didn't much appreciate it but I feel he understood my need for a paw print of him. I miss him so much T_T


----------



## Holly (Dec 31, 2006)

Sorry, double-post.


----------



## Holly (Dec 31, 2006)

I saw 'bert on another thread - he's sure a CUTIE! I think it would be fun to paint with him, because you might be able to get interesting shapes like ear-prints, or body rolls...but, of course, only if he enjoys the "play."

You know how it is; some kids love to make a great big mess, while others are neat. Some like to knock things down, but others are afraid of the sound when things fall.

I bought Gussy a little bowling set that I thought he would like, but he is afraid of the sound when the pins are knocked down. So, we just don't play with that toy. If he doesn't like it, we don't have to do it.

I see that Gus posted earlier. I think he's trying to tell you that he put a new pic up in "The Lounge," if you're interested. 

Gus bowling:


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

that is too cute!! Naz made his first painting today, I think i got water color because the paint didn't show up to well. I painted his paws and tail for him because he didn't seem to interested in walking in the paints. I also didn't want to mix the colors but now i figured screw it lol. I thinking of getting a thicker non-toxic paint to try with.


----------



## Holly (Dec 31, 2006)

What a great rat painting! I love all of the blue...it reminds me of Picasso's "blue period."

Does the painting have a name?


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

We will see, he likes to play but only under covers perhaps right now. Perhaps I can set him up a tent and put the painting under it? Bastian actually might love it but run away to explore other things really fast XD But yeah he would make some really fun patterns and maybe even some wrinkle skin textures XD

I LOVE the bowling alley! I want I want!


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

I talked to Naz about a name for it (am i crazy for talking to him?? i hope not lol) and he seemed to like " April water" (i can't let my boyfriend read this or he will think i'm nuts lol).


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

Nazarath said:


> I talked to Naz about a name for it (am i crazy for talking to him?? i hope not lol) and he seemed to like " April water" (i can't let my boyfriend read this or he will think i'm nuts lol).




hahahHAHAHaha i do the same to my ratties i talk to them all the time my hubby has learned to ignore it LoL sometimes i think he is jealous of how much i talk to my rattattats!


----------



## Holly (Dec 31, 2006)

I once took a quiz to find out what my "super power" was.

The idea was that the quiz asked you simple, practical questions about yourself and your life, and then came up with a "super power" based upon the info you provided. An example might be that someone who was extremely quiet and shy would have the "power of invisibility." This person could be, say, at a party, and since (s)he would do much more listening than talking, (s)he could find out a LOT of "secret" information about others...almost as if (s)he were invisible.

The quiz was multiple choice, and one of the questions asked if you talked to animals. The answers ranged all the way from, "Of course not; that would be crazy," to, "All the time - and they talk back!" I obviously picked the latter choice.

My "super power" turns out to be Animal Communication.

I talk to all my animals all the time (and the smarter ones learn words,) and YES, they do "answer." If you are still enough, and concentrate very much on posture, head/ear angle, glint in the eye, etc., it is very easy to pick up basic messages from the smart ones. (I've never met a rat who wasn't smart.)

I used to have a whole roomful of fish at one time, and when I'd walk into the room, it would be LOUD, even though no one was making any noise. I was observing their actions, and, basically, everybody always wanted something. I'm hungry. Fix my toy. Fix my plant. Fix my bubbles.

People who don't "connect" with animals wouldn't have heard a thing.

So, my point is, not only do I, too, have conversations (two-way) with animals, but I suspect that others do, too.

Remember what the Doctor said in E. B. White's, "Charlotte's Web:"

"I've never heard a spider say anything to me, but it's quite possible that one did, and I just wasn't listening." [paraphrased.]

Gotta go - Gus wants to tell me something.


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

Heh, this caught my eye because one of my best friends is named Gus... he's very close to me  Lovely paintings XD I'd like to see what my girls can do.


----------



## Holly (Dec 31, 2006)

Well, your friend has a great choice of a name!

Gus "told" me that he wanted a "month name."

For boys, unless you want to call him March, this leaves the "Caesar" months: July (Julius,) August (Augustus,) and October (Octavian or Octavius.)

So, he gets his name from the royal Caesar bloodline. I like the name Octavian, but I heard a stupid pun on that name in the film, "Night at the Museum," - funny flick, BTW - and figured I didn't want to deal with people telling me that joke over and over again.

Julius...well, his life didn't turn out all that well, and I wanted my new baby to have better luck.

This left Augustus, which seemed to fit. Augustus Caesar was a fair and just ruler, who divided his wealth evenly among the Roman people, and was beloved.

He usually comes when called, and he also knows a whole bunch of nicknames: Gus, Gussy, Gusty, 'Gustus, Gustavus, The House Mouse, Littlenose, and others.

You may want to pass this info along to your friend; is he having as much fun with his name as he possibly can? 

--------------------------------

We have NOTHING to do with Augustus Gloop, the corpulent child from "Charlie and the Chocolate Factory." :lol:


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

All my animals have named themselves too, with the possible exception of Bert, cause he just wasn't telling me ANYTHING for his name so I chose it for him. He seems to like it and if I say Bert really loud and staccato like he gets all jumpy and dances XD

Odin has decided he prefers Winks, so I call him that more often. Sabastian prefers Bastian or Bigears. So yeah I do understand what you mean by animals talking, it's not all sounds it's movements as well XD Rats are very talkative creatures lol.


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

XDD UM. I dunno, I'll have to ask him next time I see him :lol: I dunno about my animals talking, I mean I know they do but I just can't see it.


----------



## SamsterAndRocky (Jul 24, 2007)

rocky looked at the pics of the paintings and thinks he might like to try, but only if his "cousin" spazzy rufus (friends/ apartment guests' rat) does


----------



## Holly (Dec 31, 2006)

Rocky - it's fun, and gives Mommy something to do...but expect a bath in the thirsty ("water") after!  --Gus


----------



## SamsterAndRocky (Jul 24, 2007)

shhhhhhh, gus dont tell him that.....-samster

i dont want to go in the water....wahhhh.... unless it makes interesting water movies with the paint..... maybe mommy will use the stuff i can lick off instead...the stuff they use in foooood (food coloring).... mommy?- rocky


----------



## Holly (Dec 31, 2006)

You guys don't "fish for corn and peas?" It is a fun, but it is also with the Thirsty!

Have Mommy put peas or corn or your favorite into a bowl with ONLY A LITTLE thirsty! Better if bowl is clear...you can see inside.

Game is, get the sweetie without getting in the THIRSTY! (Doesn't work to go on the sides of the bowl, and try to get in. I've tried it.)

Fun game, because of the sweeties, and to help not be afraid of the THIRSTY.

Or, paint with yummies like you said.

--Gus


----------



## SamsterAndRocky (Jul 24, 2007)

i only liked the Wet this once.... mum putted me in The Cool Dish to lay then she maked wet fill into it slow.... but then my chin was being drippy (he tried to drink) and i scaled mums arm with my claws, and be'd drippy on her....hehehe-rocky


----------



## Holly (Dec 31, 2006)

Sorry...wrong thread!


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

to bad he doesnt likethe bowling alley, you could have dipped the pins and ball in paint and got him to roll it around and knock over the pins!


----------



## Holly (Dec 31, 2006)

Well the ball flashes light when it's hit hard, I guess to show you're a winner, or something, so he likes the ~ball~ part of the bowling! 

Yes, I did make the bowling alley out of canvases, but at the time, I had no thoughts of him using the bowling stuff as paint brushes! 

See, I'm sure that Boo started painting, because he loves and admires his big brother, and wants to be just like him!


----------

